# Lunova Datum question



## JRog (Mar 7, 2018)

I am just starting to research MG, seems like they have a a solid lineup. Really like the look of the Lunova Datum, but at over 42mm, not so sure about size. Anyone own one that could comment?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

JRog said:


> I am just starting to research MG, seems like they have a a solid lineup. Really like the look of the Lunova Datum, but at over 42mm, not so sure about size. Anyone own one that could comment?


With just 0,3 mm over 42mm the Lunova Datum isn't oversized, imho.









The short(er) and slightly down curved lugs make it easier to wear a the Lunova Date. IMHO you can not compare watches just by some measurements. It depends for example on the position of the spring bars, the height, shape and style of the watch, of course the wrist, circumfence, flat, round, plays a role as well.









See the down curved lugs ?


----------



## 24watchOC (Jul 11, 2017)

stuffler said:


> With just 0,3 mm over 42mm the Lunova Datum isn't oversized, imho.
> 
> View attachment 13042515
> 
> ...


Would this make a great dress watch?

I am thinking this or the JS 101 white dial

Regards.


----------

